# Which yeast for Blackberry/Blueberry/Elderberry mix?



## Chilled (Sep 23, 2013)

My son is wanting to try a Blackberry, Blueberry and Elderberry mix.
Can anyone suggest a good yeast for this combination?
I am guessing that one packet per 5 gallons of must would be OK.
If that's not correct, please advise as to how much to use.

As always, Thanks for the help.
Dave


----------



## Billberry (Sep 23, 2013)

I've only used Lalvin yeasts up to now. The 71B 1122 is good for fruit wines but I've used KV-1116 for my blackberry and it turned out excellent. I've heard the Red Star Cotes de Blanc is good for fruit based wines too. I don't know what you have access to but those would be my choices. A packet of yeast is good for up to 6 gallons of wine.

Bill


----------



## ffemt128 (Sep 23, 2013)

Ive generally used d47 for elderberry with good results.


----------



## Chilled (Sep 26, 2013)

Thanks for the help guys.

I have passed the info on to my son.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Sep 26, 2013)

i use red star pasteur red, are the red star premier curvee..both are excellent with blackberry.
if i make a blackberry port, i use a portwine yeast.


----------



## garymc (Sep 28, 2013)

Here is a chart listing the characteristics of Lalvin yeast strains: http://www.lalvinyeast.com/strains.asp 
Google is sometimes your friend. I use 71b-1122.


----------

